# first week on the trap line. . .



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

First week on the trap line started Tuesday. We (Josh and myself) were able to set several cages. I was fortunate enough to have a cat and a fox when we checked the cages Wednesday. Thursday we had a surprise in a cage, I had a caught a badger. I let that stinky critter go. Friday we pulled a bunch of cages due to the increase in hunter activity and relocated some of those cages. Saturdays check, Josh had his first Arizona trap line door DOWN! ! ! He caught a BEAUTIFUL Gray Fox. He skinned her out and is planning a wall hanger type taxidermy. Today (Sunday) We ran the cages, pulling them as we exited the area. Due to our work load this week, we wont have time to check cages so we pulled them. Josh had a second DOOR DOWN, in the same set he caught the female, he caught a male. That fox was harvested as well with plans to sell at a fur auction. Here are some pictures, I hope you all enjoy. More to come when I get some time to put cages back on the ground!

My Cat:








Fox:








Badger:








Josh - First Az Fox (female) I dont have a cage picture of this one. . .








Josh - male in cage









It was a pretty good week. SHOULD have been better as I had a miss on a bobcat. I made a silly mistake when setting the cages as we RUSHED to get more cages out before the sun went down Tuesday night. The set and the cage did its job, but I forgot to push the door down past the spring lock after I finished brushing in the cage. Pretty upset about that, but hey, its one reason not to rush the cage set. I had another miss at a different set, this one is a toss up 50/50 on the set I made, or if the cat felt the pan start to move. . .








but, I know where it LIVES! ! ! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great week! Congrats! I plan on making a few sets this week if all goes well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a great opening to your season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done guys!!! Nice critters and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a great first week!


----------

